# Help with Outrun 2006 coast 2 coast video problem



## Firegear (Apr 7, 2007)

i can't play the game... each time mi try to open the game it pop out saying.

unable to create direct3D device with the current settings please run the configuration tool and check that video settings are valid

My Systems: Windows XP 2sp
Computer : ACPL Uniprocessor PC
Disk Drives : HTS541060GT00
Display adapters : Mobile Intel(R) 915GMS/,910GML Express chipset family
Processors : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M Processor 1.73GHz

DirectX Installed(updated)

if you like to have more information you can ask me about it i like glad to you you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Does your computer meet the game's minimum requirements? (especially the onboard graphics)

Have you installed the latest graphics and chipset drivers?

Have you run the configuration tool and set the game to its lowest settings?

Can you play other similar-spec games?

Go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab and run the DirectX tests.


----------



## Firegear (Apr 7, 2007)

yes... all the test were successful
Display Devices updated latest version.

No problems found.
DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful.
Direct3D 7 test results: All tests were successful.
Direct3D 8 test results: All tests were successful.
Direct3D 9 test results: All tests were successful.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/7/2007, 21:48:55
Machine name: S10026871
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.061219-0311)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: IBM
System Model: 1872A13
BIOS: Phoenix FirstBIOS(tm) Notebook Pro Version 2.0 for IBM ThinkPad
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz
Memory: 502MB RAM
Page File: 400MB used, 825MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

=====================
Game System Requirements
=====================
Minimum
Operation system windows 2000 or windows XP home/pro
Process: Intel Pentium 4 1.3GHz or equivalent AMD Athlon
Ram: 256MB
Video:nVidia GeforceFX 5600 128MB or equivalent ATL Radeon
Sound: direct 8.1 compatible sound card
1GB Hard disk space
==========
Recommended
==========
Process: Intel Pentium 4 2.0GHz or equivalent AMD Athlon
RAM: 512Mb
Video:nVidia GeforceFX 5600 128MB or equivalent ATL Radeon


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The first thing I thought of was perhaps your Mobile Intel onboard graphics isn't good enough for the game, as laptops generally don't make good gaming computers. See if you can find a more detailed games requirements list that mentions the specific graphics features needed for the game (eg, T&L, shaders, etc)

Do you have problems with any other games?


----------



## Firegear (Apr 7, 2007)

i had no problem playing with out game.
Warcraft III
Diaibo II
Half-Life
Counter-strike
they all work fine...

never mind if mi cannot play the game... 
i would like to thanks you very much for help out me even it just a small problem...

It's Ok... Thing well work out some out...

Next week buy new computer
Money solve everything.


----------



## miazaki (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, I have the same problem as him....I have the exact same Intel chipset.......

Did anyone get this problem fixed? Please help......


----------



## ddd42 (Jul 9, 2008)

I have the same problem. I tried reinstalling it, but it never works. I meet all the minimum requirements, except I have an Intel 82845G Graphics Card, which works perfectly well with the Sims 2, and a couple of expansions, and Need For Speed Most Wanted, and performs slowly, but better than expected.


----------



## Luqman (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi there

I do have the same problem as well, how to solve this? ray:

this is my specs;


```
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/16/2008, 08:35:54
       Machine name: SNOWWHITE-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Business (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: FUJITSU
       System Model: S6511
               BIOS: Version 1.17
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
             Memory: 2038MB RAM
          Page File: 1340MB used, 2968MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_13F710CF&REV_03
   Display Memory: 358 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
    Shared Memory: 358 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
   Driver Version: 7.14.0010.1283 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 8/31/2007 20:26:20, 2551808 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6942-11CF-7C76-FD33A2C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x2A02
        SubSys ID: 0x13F710CF
      Revision ID: 0x0003
      Revision ID: 0x0003
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
 Deinterlace Caps: {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262&SUBSYS_10CF0100&REV_1002
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5436 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 6/22/2007 17:34:12, 1788056 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5436 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 6/22/2007 17:34:12, 1788056 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2835
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 1/18/2008 21:53:44, 194560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/18/2008 21:53:18, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/18/2008 21:49:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/18/2008 23:41:54, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/18/2008 21:49:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/18/2008 23:41:54, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port Pointing Device
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: SynTP.sys, 6/15/2007 11:53:20, 187576 bytes
| Driver: SynTPAPI.dll, 6/15/2007 11:14:42, 147456 bytes
| Driver: SynCOM.dll, 6/15/2007 11:06:40, 163840 bytes
| Driver: SynCtrl.dll, 6/15/2007 11:07:14, 196608 bytes
| Driver: SynTPRes.dll, 6/15/2007 11:25:34, 5718016 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCpl.dll, 6/15/2007 11:16:48, 937984 bytes
| Driver: SynCntxt.rtf, 6/15/2007 10:59:28, 4234169 bytes
| Driver: SynZMetr.exe, 6/15/2007 10:59:08, 241664 bytes
| Driver: SynMood.exe, 6/15/2007 10:57:54, 233472 bytes
| Driver: SynTPEnh.exe, 6/15/2007 11:53:08, 894512 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCOM.dll, 6/15/2007 11:15:14, 102400 bytes
| Driver: Tutorial.exe, 6/15/2007 11:27:10, 323584 bytes
| Driver: InstNT.exe, 6/15/2007 11:53:16, 124464 bytes
| Driver: SynISDLL.dll, 6/15/2007 11:50:20, 626688 bytes
| Driver: SynUnst.ini, 6/21/2007 09:14:10, 380551 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCo4.dll, 6/15/2007 11:51:02, 110592 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoInstaller01000.dll, 3/9/2006 09:58:00, 1060424 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/18/2008 21:49:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/18/2008 23:41:54, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 1/18/2008 23:42:20, 54328 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/18/2008 21:49:18, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/18/2008 23:41:54, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 42.8 GB
Total Space: 72.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: FUJITSU MHW2160BH PL

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 71.7 GB
Total Space: 78.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: FUJITSU MHW2160BH PL

      Drive: E:
      Model: MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-852S ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:49:52, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4229&SUBSYS_11008086&REV_61\4&38956FF8&0&00E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETw4v32.sys, 11.05.0000.0032 (English), 9/26/2007 13:12:22, 2251776 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NETw4c32.dll, 11.05.0000.0000 (English), 8/27/2007 18:12:00, 745472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NETw4r32.dll, 11.05.0000.0000 (English), 8/27/2007 18:12:58, 2777088 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A03&SUBSYS_13F710CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_13F710CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A00 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A00&SUBSYS_13F210CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2850&SUBSYS_140F10CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&F9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:41:22, 17976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:42:12, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:41:32, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:43:08, 110136 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_142D10CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6001.17036 (English), 1/18/2008 20:30:50, 53760 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2843
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2843&SUBSYS_141610CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:42:22, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283F&SUBSYS_141610CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:42:22, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family SMBus Controller - 283E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283E&SUBSYS_141310CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283A&SUBSYS_141510CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:22, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:26, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:44, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 17:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:34:26, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2836&SUBSYS_141510CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:22, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:26, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:44, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 17:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:34:26, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2835&SUBSYS_141410CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:22, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:26, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:44, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:34:26, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2834&SUBSYS_141410CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:22, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:26, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:44, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:34:26, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2832&SUBSYS_141410CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:22, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:26, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:44, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:34:26, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2831&SUBSYS_141410CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:22, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:26, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:44, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:34:26, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2830&SUBSYS_141410CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:22, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:26, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:44, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:34:26, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2829&SUBSYS_141110CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 7.00.0000.1020 (English), 5/24/2007 13:02:16, 277784 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8M LPC Interface Controller - 2815
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2815&SUBSYS_140E10CF&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:41:16, 16440 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_140C10CF&REV_F3\3&33FD14CA&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:42:22, 151096 bytes

     Name: O2Micro OZ711SP1 MemoryCardBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1217&DEV_7136&SUBSYS_143D10CF&REV_01\4&22332398&0&18F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 23:42:36, 179256 bytes

     Name: O2Micro Integrated MS/xD Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1217&DEV_7130&SUBSYS_143D10CF&REV_01\4&22332398&0&1BF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\o2media.sys, 1.00.0002.0807 (English), 10/3/2006 13:23:50, 36640 bytes

     Name: O2Micro Integrated MMC/SD controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1217&DEV_7120&SUBSYS_143D10CF&REV_02\4&22332398&0&1AF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\o2sd.sys, 1.00.0001.0440 (English), 5/11/2007 16:56:54, 35456 bytes

     Name: OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1217&DEV_00F7&SUBSYS_143E10CF&REV_02\4&22332398&0&1CF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:34, 61952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 21:53:28, 53376 bytes

     Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4363&SUBSYS_139A10CF&REV_14\4&2E8552DE&0&00E0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Sonic AVC Decoder DMO,0x00340031,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Annodex Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfAnxMux.dll,
CMML Decode Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfCMMLDecoder.dll,
CMML Raw Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfCMMLRawSource.dll,
FLAC Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfFLACDecoder.dll,
FLAC Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfFLACEncoder.dll,
Native FLAC Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfNativeFLACSource.dll,
Ogg Demux Packet Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfOggDemux2.dll,
Ogg Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfOggMux.dll,
OGM Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfOGMDecoder.dll,
Speex Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfSpeexDecoder.dll,
Speex Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfSpeexEncoder.dll,
Subtitle VMR9 Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfSubtitleVMR9.dll,
Theora Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfTheoraDecoder.dll,
Theora Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfTheoraEncoder.dll,
Vorbis Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfVorbisDecoder.dll,
Vorbis Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,
PP PCM Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,ppPCMEnc.ax,1.01.0000.0321
PP MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,ppM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.3710
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll",
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,CLEdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.1508
PP Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,ppResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
PP YUY2 Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,ppDItlYuY2.ax,2.05.0000.2703
Roxio Smart Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0046
Roxio Transport Stream Source,0x00200000,0,1,TSMPEGSource.dll,9.00.0002.0046
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamWriter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Roxio Repacketizer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,RepackFilter.dll,9.00.0002.0046
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
ROXIO SubPicture Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,SubPictEnc.dll,9.00.0002.0046
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
PP IDM,0x00200000,1,1,ppIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.3909
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PDVD7),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.4417
Roxio MPEG2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0046
PP Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,ppVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2329
Cyberlink TS Information,0x00200000,1,0,ppTSInfo.ax,1.00.0000.1705
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.3912
Roxio MPEG1 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0046
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,ppGenericVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3313
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,ppAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.0905
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Audio Effect (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.2731
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
PP Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PPDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18063
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
PP File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,ppReader.ax,2.00.0000.0812
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppSnapshot.ax,1.00.0000.0001
PP Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppDump.ax,3.00.0000.3322
CyberLink SAC Video Decoder(PDVD7 HomeNetwork),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2122
PP DV Buffer,0x00200000,2,0,ppDVBuffer.ax,2.00.0000.1610
CyberLink DV Buffer,0x00200000,0,1,ppDVDump.ax,2.00.0001.0002
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Roxio Audio Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,RxDSAudioSource.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Roxio MPEG Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,1,2,MPEGStreamAnalyzer.dll,9.00.0002.0046
NewSoft MPEG Video Encoder Filter,0x00100000,1,1,NSM2VEnc.ax,2.00.50830.0000
Sonic MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,2,sonicm2vd.ax,1.00.0197.60322
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Roxio MPEG2 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0046
PP DDR,0x00200000,1,0,ppRender.ax,2.00.0002.0026
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
ROXIO LPCMSyncFilter,0x00200000,1,1,LPCMSyncFilter.dll,9.00.0002.0046
PP TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,ppTLMSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1704
CyberLink Demux (PDVD7),0x00602000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4528
CyberLink MPEG Splitter(Scramble),0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1424
PP M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,PPM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.2523
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamReader.ax,9.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Audio Commercial Cut Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudCM.ax,1.00.0000.1725
Roxio Smart Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0046
NewSoft Audio Encoder Filter,0x00600000,1,1,NSM2AEnc.AX,2.00.50712.0000
PP DV TCR,0x00200000,1,1,ppDVTCR.ax,2.01.0000.2910
Cyberlink Sub-Picture Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLSubPic.ax,3.00.0000.0728
CyberLink Line21 Decoder (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.7602
PP DV Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,1,ppDVMRd.ax,1.02.0009.0021
PP Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,ppAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.3516
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.00.0000.0907
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,ppMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.3608
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Frame Parser,0x00200000,2,0,CLFParser.ax,2.00.0000.0616
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.00.0000.1524
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7 UPnP),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.1803
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll",
Sonic MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicdsmpeg.ax,1.01.3858.0000
Sonic MPEG Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicdsmpeg.ax,1.01.3858.0000
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,ppDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3322
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
PP YUY2 Sub-Sampling,0x00200000,1,1,ppSubYUY2.ax,2.05.0000.2628
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PDVD7),0x00602000,2,3,CLVsd.ax,8.00.0000.1528
PP Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.1223
PP WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,PPWavDest.ax,1.00.0000.0002
NewSoft DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,0,NsDeInterlace.ax,2.00.50707.0000
Roxio MPEG1 Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG1Muxer.dll,9.00.0002.0046
PP Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,claud.ax,6.00.0000.3403
CyberLink Audio Wizard,0x00200001,1,1,CLAudWizard.ax,1.00.0000.1215
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PDVD7),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.2706
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.4024
PP MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,ppM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.3710
Cyberlink Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0813
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
PP Audio Noise Reduction (CES),0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1415
Sonic MP4 Demultiplexer,0x00800101,1,2,sonicMP4Demux.ax,1.04.0402.60802
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6001.18063
PP Gate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppGate.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
PP DV Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppDVDump.ax,2.00.0001.0002
CyberLink MPEG-4 Splitter (PDVD7),0x00600000,1,2,clm4splt.ax,1.00.0000.3229
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Roxio MPEG Analyzer,0x00200000,1,0,RoxioMPEGProp.dll,9.00.0002.0046
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
PowerProducer Double Tee,0x00200000,1,2,ppDoubleTee.ax,1.00.0000.1224
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
ROXIO MPEG Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MGIRawWriter.dll,9.00.0002.0046
Roxio MPEG2 Muxer,0x00200000,4,0,MPEG2Muxer.dll,9.00.0002.0046
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.3328
PP SnapShotTIP Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppSShot.ax,1.00.0000.1905
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,CLVideoStabilizer.ax,1.00.0000.1017
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Roxio MPEG1 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAudioEnc.dll,9.00.0002.0046
PP Byte Counter,0x00200000,1,1,ppByteCounter.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,AVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0000.1515
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
PP MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,ppVidEnc.ax,6.00.0001.2714
CyberLink Demux (PDVD7 UPnP),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3421
NewSoft MPEG Video Decoder Filter (MPEG1/2),0x00200000,2,2,NSM2VDec.ax,2.00.50810.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Roxio Audio Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,1,1,RoxioDVDAudio.dll,9.00.0002.0046
PP TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2212
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6001.18000
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Streamming Filter (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.1524
Roxio MPEG2 Demuxer,0x00600000,1,2,RoxioMPEGDemuxer.dll,9.00.0002.0046
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Roxio MPEG1 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0046
Roxio MPEG2 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0046
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Logitech Video (I420),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
WebCam,0x00200000,1,2,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6001.18000

Video Capture Sources:
WebCam,0x00200000,1,2,,6.00.6001.18000

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,0,cladr.ax,6.00.0000.2812
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
```


----------



## djdat (Apr 14, 2008)

It's because you are running directx 10 I think. I have no probs with it on 9c (on xp). Also check the coast 2 coast site for vista patches. As for onboard, You'll never run this game on those chipsets mentioned. :wink:


----------



## miazaki (Jan 15, 2008)

Why wont it work with the intel graphics card? thats just ridiculous...aargh..


----------



## djdat (Apr 14, 2008)

Because it is'nt a card, It's an on motherboard chip and can't be replaced. A graphics card is a separate piece of hardware that slots into your motherboard.Outrun c2c requires 256m card to run ok. I have I 512 radeon sapphire X1650 (with customized heatsink) And it runs like a dream.

P.s I'd consider a pc upgrade. Those boards dont have the newer connections for the latest graphics cards.

:wave:


----------

